# goldens beautiful dog Buffy has gone to the bridge



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tracy who go's as goldens has asked to post about her lovely Buffy i will just copy and paste the e-mail she send to me. 


I haven't posted anything on GRF yet, I really don't know what to say. Would you mind putting a post on the thread just in case anyone's wondering what's happened. Also would you mind getting in touch with goldensmum and thanking her for the kind PM, I'd do it myself but of course with my number of posts I'm not able to.

Buffy deteriorated throughout last week. During the daytime she was at her best, breathing badly all the time but still enjoying things. From around 4pm she would be worse each day and the nights were terrible. We didn't sleep for a week. She had got very restless in the nights whereas before she had been sleeping solidly. She couldn't get comfortable, she'd keep getting up drinking, coughing and really straining to breathe. We decided we couldn't put her through anymore and so made the appointment to put her to sleep for Wednesday night. Wednesday came and she perked up again, I came home from work at lunchtime and she came to the door with a toy and then enjoyed a short walk and I couldn't go through with it so it was cancelled. Again she was bad later on and worse through the night so we decided it would have to be the following night. Next morning she wasn't well and had started to lay down as much as she could. I had to work for the morning and so she stayed at my mums till I got home, I got there and again she came running to the door. Her breathing was terrible, she was making an awfful rasping noise and she'd also lost so much weight in just a few days. Two days before she'd lost interest in eating but had lost far too much weight for it to be just that causing it. I still wasn't totally believing that it was cancer and so I went to the vets on my own. The vet was wonderful and she stayed talking to me for over an hour, she said there was no doubt in her mind it was lung cancer, at least 8 vets had seen the xrays, including the specialist and they all agreed and she said even with the 1% chance it wasn't it had to be something equally catastrophic to have caused the changes they were seeing. They could see a solid tumour in the left lung, covering the majority of that lung and then metastic tumours in the right lung. They believe it was primary lung cancer which is very rare. At that point we'd been treating her for every possibility it could be just in case but she was only deteriorating and so rapidly. If it had been any other cause there should have been some improvement by now. Again that appointment was cancelled Thursday night and she got rapidly worse that night. By 11PM I couldn't let her go any longer, she'd layed down all night, everything was so hard for her by then, she was straining her head out trying to get oxygen in and all we could do was let her go so we had to have an emergency appointment then. We had some sedatives so I gave her them, they should have taken an hour to work but they worked almost instantly, I think that showed how weak she was by then, We didn't want her to know what was happening at the vets and she hated going there so I'm glad we had the sedatives, it was all very peaceful and quick.

I'm finding it very hard to accept, it's all been so quick, about 6 weeks since the first cough I think. Buffy has always been so full of life and such an energy and I can't believe what happened and that she's gone. It's horrible at home, so quiet. I'm so glad we have the other two, Sadie especially has been so loving, I really don't know what I would have done if she wasn't here. If I'm crying she comes and washes my face and just curls up with me quietly, she is a great comfort. Sam is just being his normal goofy self. We've been taking them for walks to different places to normal, I'm trying to find places that Buffy didn't go to as it's too hard with her not there. It's going to take a long, long time to get back to feeling anything like normal again.

Thanks for all your support Maggie, I know you totally understand how I'm feeling right now and how difficult this is.


Tracy
x



Maggie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, this is so very very sad. Please pass along my condolences and warm thoughts. I will keep them all in my prayers. Run free sweet Buffy.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about Buffy. Thank you for posting this, Maggie. Please let Tracy know that she and Sadie are in our thoughts and prayers. Hopefully she can find some peace in knowing that Buffy is no longer in pain and is waiting for her at the bridge.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

You are in my thoughts and prayers. Sweet Buffy is no longer in any pain. You will see her again someday. Play hard at the bridge sweet , sweet baby.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Maggie, thanks for passing the sad news on for Tracy, I know it will be very hard to talk about Buffy at the moment, it's all so very sad, but at least she didn't let her suffer.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Maggie, thanks for relaying Tracy's news on her behalf 

I'm sure the thoughts and prayers of the grf members, myself included, will be with her at this sad time


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about Buffy but know you did the best for her and ended her suffering. She is now running free of pain and you will be together once again. Buffy is in your heart and memories so please remember those instead of the last days. I pray you can find some comfort with the others to help you thru this. Run Free sweet girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts for Tracy i will pass them on but i am sure she will take a look on the site Tracy said to me how kind people were on this site.
And i just found a picture of her others with Buffy the other 2 are Sadie and Sam.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tracy, I am so very sorry you had to let Buffy go but I know you knew it was the right time. It is so hard to say goodbye, even if it's not forever. 
Maggie let me know what had happened and my heart has just been broken for you. Let your other golden comfort you.
Bless you.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry Tracy. I'm sending my thoughts and hugs your way. Buffy was such a beautiful girl and what a sweet face. She is now running pain free with all her new friends until you reunite again. R.I.P. sweet Buffy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed

















http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/displayimage.php?imageid=8662


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Buffy was such a beauty. I know that despite having two other very beautiful goldens who will bring you comfort, the loss must be great. Each with their own personality are members of your family and are precious and treasured. I am so sorry for your loss and understand the ache and physical pain only too well. I read this poem somewhere recently and despite being very sad it's a good philosophy to follow. Now if only I could manage it!

_You can shed tears that she is gone _
_or you can smile because she has lived. _
_You can close your eyes and pray that she'll come back _
_or you can open your eyes and see all she's left. _
_Your heart can be empty because you can't see her _
_or you can be full of the love you shared. _
_You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday _
_or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday. _
_You can remember her and only that she's gone _
_or you can cherish her memory and let it live on. _
_You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back _
_or you can do what she'd want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on. _


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Am So Very Sorry For The Loss Of Beautiful Buffy That Is Such A Hard Decision To Make. I Had To Make It 6 Weeks Ago Yesterday For My Kaycee But She Left Me On Her Own Before Our Vet Arrived Her Ashes Are Buried In Our Backyard Under The Bouganvilla Next To Her Beloved Littermate Brother Hunter And Old Friend Buck


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I know the pain and loss you are feeling. I remember how hard the days were right after I lost my guy. I heard him everywhere and expected him at every turn. I can promise you it gets a little better every day. I started writing down my memories and it helped greatly. Go ahead and cry....I did for a week straight. I hope you come on the forum and share your memories of Buffy with us. We'd all love to hear about her and are here to help if we can.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry  You'll be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I, too, am so sorry & feel for you.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm So Sorry For Your Loss. 

Debbie & Mason


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is so terribly sad. I am truly so sorry, my condolences also. She is a beautiful girl and I know she left beautiful memories you will cherish. I hope memories of her make you smile very soon.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks all for you kind words for Tracy i have e-mailed her and told her and said when she feels upto it to have a look at all the kind thoughts form the forum.

Maggie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Please pass on our sincere condolences to Tracy, it is so hard to loss a special loved one like Buffy, she is now at peace. What a wonderful sweet girl she was, love her photos.
Thinking of you.
R.I.P Sweet Buffy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tracey, I know how hard you tried to keep your girl with you, but you have shown her how much you loved her by ending her pain. Your heart is broken and your world is shattered, but in time you will be able to remember Buffy with a smile. She will remain with you forever. I am sure that Buffy will have met with mine - Kelly Ralph and Ginny - they will look after her.

Run free from pain Buffy, play hard and sleep softly.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of dear sweet Buffy....I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.....easing her pain and suffering was the best for her and having the courage for you do it was hard...and now she's running at the bridge with so many of our dear animal companions, telling about how much she was loved...run free sweet girl.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Tracey~I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Buffy. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy:

I am SO VERY sorry about Buffy. You gave her the greatest gift though, you set her free from pain. My Hubby and I have had to make that decision twice now-we lost two of our dogs 6 wks. apart.

I agree with you the comfort and support the dog left behind gives.
I don't know what I would have done without Munchhin, after Gizmo was gone or without Smocch, after we had to say goodbye to Munchkin.

I don't know you personally but I am sure you are a very special, kind, and loving lady and that Buffy knew how much you loved and still love her!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracy I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Buffy.
What a lucky girl to be loved so deeply....


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Tracey, I am sorry for the loss of sweet Buffy. She shared a wonderful life with you.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Please pass on my most sincere condolences to Tracy for the loss of her beautiful Buffy. Tracy- you made the best possible decision for your Buffy; you released her from her pain. I am just so sorry for your loss. I'll be thinking of you. Run pain-free at the Bridge sweet Buffy.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Buffy. Our thoughts are with you at this sad time. She is pain free now and running at the bridge with our other beloved goldens.


----------

